# Sources Okafor to Hornets for Chandler



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

*Apparently Huge Trade in the works inolving Okafor*

Sources say Bobcats and Hornets close to deal that would send Emeka for Tyson Chandler.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/bobcats/story/856106.html

I'm somewhat impartial to this deal. While I don't think it is an even trade talent wise, I think it could help our team in the end. It gives us a guy who could defend other 5's (a problem Okafor had) and could be around a double double guy on the offensive end.

I really don't understand what New Orleans would gain out of this deal. They'd have to play Okafor at the 5 (David West is at the 4) and there's a lot more size he'd have to defend out west than in the east.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/bobcats/story/856106.html

Apparently this is a straight up deal that will be finalized tomorrow.I don't have any clue why we're doing it unless we're trying to spread joy among the hornets fans.It seems to be a huge success if that's the case.They're praying he passes his physical this time.I think we should pray he doesn't.

Only rationale for this is fiancial,but that makes little sense given that the Bobcats need to at least compete for the playoffs next year and they'll lose even more more money if they don't.If you wanted to do a fiancially driven deal you should be smart enough to find a better one than this.I don't even think it accomplishes anything fiancially.It certainly does nothing over the next two seasons and you could find some other way to dump Emeka in that time.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Cats should at least convince NO to take on Nazr Mohammed while sending Morris Peterson in this move.

Well, Larry Brown usually does good things after "Larry Brown" trades. See last season. I think that Bobcats fans should wait and see, while giving LB another vote of confidence.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

if Chandler is healthy, this trade won't be as lopsided as some of you may think. He is a very active defender (something Emeka wasn't). Also, this team seem to have the right pieces to bring in AI. Would you guys want AI if it means a playoff spot? The bobcats team right now looks similar to the sixers team that AI took to the finals in 01. A group of defensive guys that will allow AI to score. However, I think this group of bobcats are more talented than the group in philly back then, so even if AI isn't as good as he was back then, they should still be good enough as a group to make the playoffs. LB is the only coach that could control AI and who AI has respect for, so I hope AI signs with them


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, if this trade was the deciding factor for AI to come here than I understand it. Other than that, and outside of the financial aspect of it, this was not a fair trade off talent wise (or production wise) in my books.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

well, it's LB's team, and we all know how much LB loves defensive players. Chandler > Emeka in terms of D


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I agree with everything re: this move and AI. If they now bring in AI, I like it. Iverson is a run-and-gun player, Chandler is a run-and-gun big man. Otherwise, I don't like the deal.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We aren't going to bring in Iverson because we're going to spend the money on Raymond and then we'll be done.The bobcats are for sale.They made this move strictly to limit their future fiancial obligations and make the team somewhat more attractive to potential buyers.It doesn't have anything to do with Iverson and unless Iverson wants to play for free/veteran's minimum there's no chance that he'll play in charlotte.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

So Larry is playing Fantasy League? Why would he even get involved in this team. It doesn't seem like he would get involved with anything if he didn't expect to win.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ahh this kinda sucks because we had a chance at the playoffs this year but Okafor really doesn't deserve that contract and definitley doesn't belong anywhere near the face of the franchise. This team could be deadly on the fast break now, it's always been Feltons strength and with Gerald/Tyson atheletic ability he could have a field day.


----------

